# Birthing Tank



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

So, I added a few medium-sized live plants in my main tank for the expected fry to hide in. However, I decided to go ahead with cycling another 10 gallon tank as a separate birthing tank - just in case. What should I do, include, remember, etc. in order to make this tank at optimum conditions for my two Pineapple swordtails to lay their fry?


_Side note:_ The belly of one of the swordtails looks a noticeable bit smaller than it used to. It also seems as though my MM swordtail has been picking on her, something evident due to one or two missing scales towards her tailfin. Is it likely she absorbed the fry?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

quite poss that she dropped a few fry from a previous fertilization and they were eaten up.

remember to keep the water around 78f if you lookin for a decent spread of fry sexes and a good filter and just see that the mother fish isnt stressed. give her atleast 10days before she is ready to have her fry to settle down in the next tank. decorate it well and keep the mother well fed and she wont eat her fry.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Would it be a terrible idea to move them before 10 days? I'm just a little worried about the other swordtail stressing that one mother into not having fry at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

sure earlier the better. gives the fish more time to get used to the new surroundings.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

***

If your swordtail is already pregnant I wouldn't move the male as this is more oppotunity for your fry to get eaten! She will be fine by herself.

Goodluck


----------

